
Show HN: Bmarks – a simple tag-based bookmark manager - FelipeCortez
https://bmarks.net/
======
sebst
Every once in a while, bookmark managing sites/apps hit the Show HN section.
This brings up some questions:

\- Is "bookmarks" a problem not yet solved?

\- What is the secret sauce of pinboard?

\- Is the success of pinboard replicable?

For me, personally, an ideal bookmark solution drills down to just search:
Mark a webpage as "noteworthy", enrich it with metadata and offer a powerful
search engine limited to these "noteworthy" sites. I use email the same way –
no folders or tags, just search.

To OP: Congrats on the Launch! Kudos for optional email in the signup process,
open sourcing your work and using Django :-)

~~~
FelipeCortez
Hah. I know the questions are tongue-in-cheek, but I started this project
because I came across Pinboard and thought it did bookmarks almost exactly the
way I was looking for (not an app, web-based, no fancy AJAX) but didn't want
to pay $11 a year for something I could probably implement myself (very cheap
of me, I know). I also wanted to work on my Python/Django skills and I think a
bookmarking website is the perfect size for a side project. That's probably
why there are so many of them.

Now this is all pretty obvious, but the reason I decided to post it here is
I've been using it for nearly a year and even though Pinboard seems much
better, bmarks works pretty well for me, so maybe cheapskates like me could
find this subset of features good enough too. Also, I really wanted to have a
high-density view of my bookmarks (like Chrome/Firefox's explorers).

Regarding the ideal bookmarking solution, I understand the search approach,
but IMO tags can be useful if you don't know exactly what you're looking for.
For instance, here's [0] a list of designers/studios I often come back to when
I need some inspiration and a a list of lists of films when I need something
to watch [1]. You can definitely use metadata to simulate tags though. That's
what I do for my music library.

And thanks! I really appreciate it!

[0]
[https://www.bmarks.net/felipecortez/tag/people+design/](https://www.bmarks.net/felipecortez/tag/people+design/)

[1]
[https://www.bmarks.net/felipecortez/tag/film/](https://www.bmarks.net/felipecortez/tag/film/)

~~~
farhang
This looks awesome. I have been looking for something like this.

